# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Frogs Vs toads

## Frogger

::

----------


## Anteros

Frogs.  :Tongue:

----------


## Ont Mon

Frogs are alright. Toads on the other hand, get exterminated in Australia  ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I'm down with team frog.

----------


## anonymid

Frog is wrong.

----------


## Frogger

> Frogs are alright. Toads on the other hand, get exterminated in Australia



I'm glad to be an Frog then!!!

----------


## Chantellabella

Frogs are cute.

----------


## stewie

Eewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

----------


## WintersTale

I don't see a difference?

----------


## Jason

> I don't see a difference?



lmao, same thought. # True story.

----------


## Anteros



----------


## Secretly Pretentious

Toads because they're easier to catch. Then I let them go after a non-consensual 2-minute cuddle session.

----------


## Relle

> Toads because they're easier to catch. Then I let them go after a non-consensual 2-minute cuddle session.



Haha I'm guilty of this as well  ::D:  I love Toads. I used to catch them all the time as a kid.

----------


## Rawr

Frogs. Toads are creepy.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Bullfrogs for the win. Bullfrogs rule.

Bullfrog.jpg

----------

